# Help, need new grill



## Mopar4u (May 27, 2019)

i currently have a 7 year old lp nexgrill that is limping along and im in the market for a new grill.

I live in wisconsin, grill will be outside exposed to hot, cold, snow rain, humidity.

There is only myself and my wife and we dont use the grill for entertaining other people much.

Our food on the grill consists mostly of brats, burgers, steaks, pizza, pork chops, potato's, chicken, loins, beer butt chicken.  Wouldnt mind trying a roast.

I like grilling but am not the greatest at hit, the built in meat probes look to be something id like.

Id like to keep the budget under $500ish.  I cringe when thinking of spending that much.

The pellet grills are intriguing, adding a little wood flavor naturally sounds good.  How much post every meal cleanup is needed on these (remove unused pellets from hopper?  Clean ash?). 

Im open to gas again.

Don't want to deal with charcoal.

There are a million options, its overwhelming, any suggestions?


----------



## sandyut (May 27, 2019)

Not to be a snob or anything, the budget could be an issue.  if you want quality that will last in any grill I would try to raise the budget a touch.

I went through half a dozen lower cost lp grills before throwing down for a Genesis...which has been flawless for >10 years.  I have a similar expectation for my pellet grill - tho it has a lot more internal parts.  Both of mine sit through UT summers of 100 degrees and winters of deep snow and cold.

for an lp grill - Weber Genesis has been bomb proof for me.  they make a few versions.
pellet - Check out the rec tec trailblazer $599 https://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-grills-trailblazer/.  pretty sure a few guys have them on here.  I have the Bull and its a rockstar but above you budget by a margin.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 27, 2019)

I have the RecTec that sandyut showed you, but it was called the mini when I got it a few years ago.  That thing has been a tank since I got it several years ago.  You don't have to empty the hopper, but you do have the clean out the ash after a few cooks.  That trailblazer has two meat probes, and a wifi controller.  I know it's $100 over your budget, but they ship it free, and their customer service is top notch.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 27, 2019)

There is the old saying, "buy once, cry once".

Both Sandy and 5GRILLZTN gave you two great ideas.  

If it were me, I'd go for the Rec Tec since it would be a grill and smoker.

With gassers, you can smoke, but it can be a challenge.

And those cheap gassers will not last like a Weber if you have your heart set on a gas grill. 

Just my 2cents...


----------



## Mopar4u (May 27, 2019)

Thanks
I could bump my budget up $100 if needed.

Any genisis (210, 310)?

Ill give the rec tec serious consideration.  I see traegers get some bad reviews and are expensive, ill stay away.  What about pit boss, price is reasonable but is it you get what you pay for?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 27, 2019)

I hear good things about Pit Boss, but even better things about Rec Tec.  

As for the Genesis, I would go for the 310.


----------



## Braz (May 27, 2019)

Since there are only two of you I think a two burner Weber would suffice. We (wife & I) have a two burner Weber Spirit and have never felt the need for a third burner. Spirit is less expensive than Genesis but still a fine grill. I used the money difference for a rotisserie attachment and a cast iron griddle plate.


----------



## mooncusser (May 27, 2019)

I'd definitely recommend Weber for a gas grill. Spirit II is a bit more cost conscious than Genesis II and still has a 10-year warranty.  You'll find a number of comparisons online. 210 = 2 burner and 310 = 3 burners.  Other numbers after 2xx/3xx are for things like side burner, sear burner, stainless, etc.

As for temperature probes, you can buy remote thermometers for under $50 with multiple probes 

Sorry I don't have advice on pellet grills. Curious about those myself.

Good luck!


----------



## Carvendive (May 27, 2019)

I'm new to this as well. I'm also Wisconsin - NE - Shawano just west of Green Bay. Just two of us. But we like to do a few BBQ's for the neighborhood. The last BBQ was a CharmGlow gasser. (Given the flare-ups and hot spots I thank God it finally died.) After all the rust out I knew I wanted 304 S.S. I also knew I wanted the ability to smoke while still being able to mostly grill. (PS, Now that I have the pellet pooper smoking is winning out over grilling.)
  So for me it came down to two units - RecTec Stampede (RT-590) and another unit with a searing side unit (forgot name). The S.S. construction and GrillGrate option on the RecTec sealed the deal for me. The GrillGrates work as promised. Chicken kabobs that use to take 6 minutes, take 8. And I can now smoke a Brisket. Yup, it costs more than another gasser but I now have more versatility.

My 2¢


----------



## Mopar4u (May 28, 2019)

A lot of great info. 

So rec tec is an online purchase, sure would be nice to see it person but there are plenty of positive reviews. “I’ll tell you what, you can get a good look at a t-bone by sticking your head up a bull’s ass, but I’d rather take the butcher’s word for it.”

If i go rec tec is it recommended to also use their pellets?  Or is that like asking who makes the best oil?

Does humidity affect the pellets and their ability to feed properly?


----------



## Carvendive (May 28, 2019)

Sent you a private message.
I got mine about a month ago so I don't have much to go on but for what it's worth...

RT pellets are a combo of white oak, red oak and hickory. I got 80# as part of my original order. The flavor is ok but I'm going to go with apple or cherry next. Pellet grills can use any pellets - just depends on what you're cooking and what smoke flavor you want / like.
I keep mine outside on the patio. It's covered with their cover but when conditions are right, condensation forms under the cover (that's why I wanted the 304 stainless steel.) Thus far I've had no issues with pellet moisture. The hopper has welded seams and a secure, well fitting lid. 
Actually I was really impressed at the construction of my unit. If you have a chance to look at one, do it.


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2019)

Mopar4u said:


> A lot of great info.
> 
> So rec tec is an online purchase, sure would be nice to see it person but there are plenty of positive reviews. “I’ll tell you what, you can get a good look at a t-bone by sticking your head up a bull’s ass, but I’d rather take the butcher’s word for it.”
> 
> ...


I have not seen any issue with humidity and pellets yet.  I talked to Rec Tec about about leaving the pellets in the hopper and they said unless it would be months without use its not an issue.


----------



## krj (May 28, 2019)

I pulled the trigger and bought the Weber Spirit II E-310 two weeks ago. I've used it over 15 times since I got it put together and have been so pleased with it. I hadn't used a gasser for probably 10+ years, and have watched I don't know how many people using gassers either turn things to charcoal or fill half the county with smoke. I know a lot of that comes down to personal skill and proper cleaning, but it also helps when you're using a good product. And the Spirit II is a good product.

I bought mine at Home Depot for under $500 after taxes. Be careful though if you decide to get one at a store like that. Apparently they still have some of the old Spirits in stock, which are higher priced for some reason. The 10 year bumper to bumper warranty is also a big deal, but everything looks pretty good quality.


----------



## Brass Man (May 28, 2019)

I would recommend a Weber Genesis. Its well worth the extra money. As for the weather, make sure you purchase a grill cover. Spirit II E 210 series is $349.00. Spirit E 210 is $575.00. Genesis II E 310 is about $800.00. So you have choices.

There is just the wife and I now but we grill a lot more since we moved to Florida. None of that white stuff down here! We have neighbors/ guests over frequently so the 3 burner was important.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

hmmm...something new.

https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/gas-grills/genesis-ii-series/61025001.html?cgid=40#start=1

It looks like a pared down Genesis E-330...no sear burner or side burner and Weber brought back the enclosed storage compartment below.


----------



## mooncusser (May 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> hmmm...something new.
> 
> https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/gas-grills/genesis-ii-series/61025001.html?cgid=40#start=1
> 
> It looks like a pared down Genesis E-330...no sear burner or side burner and Weber brought back the enclosed storage compartment below.


Yep, the 315 adds doors and a back panel to the cart.  Usually around $50 over the 310 base model, if that's important to someone.  The grease tray is in the same place as the 310, so it's not all open storage space.  The 335 has the sear burner + side burner like the 330, plus the doors, for even more $$.  We found the 310 for $699, so it was even more expensive to get into fancier models.

Lucky for me, Mrs Mooncusser decided we should get the Genesis II over the Spirit II (I'd be happy with either).

Sorry to hijack, Mopar4u.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

Sorry.  Double post


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 28, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> Yep, the 315 adds doors and a back panel to the cart.  Usually around $50 over the 310 base model, if that's important to someone.  The grease tray is in the same place as the 310, so it's not all open storage space.  The 335 has the sear burner + side burner like the 330, plus the doors, for even more $$.  We found the 310 for $699, so it was even more expensive to get into fancier models.
> 
> Lucky for me, Mrs Mooncusser decided we should get the Genesis II over the Spirit II (I'd be happy with either).
> 
> Sorry to hijack, Mopar4u.



A few years ago when I was shopping for a new grill to replace my old Genesis Silver B, I seriously considered the Summit series with all the bells and whistles. I knew I wanted a side burner, but did not need the built in rotisserie (already had a stand alone unit) nor the infra red burner. 
Enter the EP-330. I have been happy ever since. 
And about the enclosed storage underneath? 
That is where I short term store a few bags of wood chips and what not so they are all close by for when I haul out the smoker. Plus it just looks cleaner having all of that stuff out of site. 
Well worth the $900 and AceHardware even assembled and delivered the grill.

The 210's or 310's are no slouchers and I think anyone looking to upgrade from an inexpensive gasser to a Weber would be very pleased with their decision.


----------

